
An Opinion on “Examining YouTube's Rabbit Hole of Radicalization” Paper - sadjad
https://twitter.com/random_walker/status/1211262124724510721
======
deogeo
> After tussling with these complexities, my students and I ended up with
> nothing publishable because we realized that there’s no good way for
> external researchers to quantitatively study radicalization.

So did he start a twitter thread calling out all those articles about youtube
radicalization as "not even wrong"?

> That’s the note on which I’d like to end: a plea to consider that the
> available quantitative methods can’t answer everything. And I want to thank
> the journalists who’ve been doing the next best thing — telling the stories
> of people led down a rabbit hole by YouTube’s algorithm.

The "next best thing" is cherry-picking data, I see. Is telling the stories of
immigrant-committed crimes [1] also the "next best thing", or would his
opinion change in that case?

[1]
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/mar/22/trumps...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/mar/22/trumps-
weekly-list-immigrant-crimes-sinister-deportation)

